# Permanent res 27g



## Jaymartin (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi has anyone applied for a permanent res as an adult child above 25 and received it ? Are you still considered a dependent after 25 ? 
Thank you


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

i applied at 30yrs old October 2017 and but still waiting


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Jaymartin said:


> Hi has anyone applied for a permanent res as an adult child above 25 and received it ? Are you still considered a dependent after 25 ?
> Thank you


I'm independent, 23 yrs old and I got it.


----------



## zimbo2365 (Aug 20, 2018)

when did you apply and how long did yours take?


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

zimbo2365 said:


> when did you apply and how long did yours take?


July 2018 and got it in September.


----------



## Jaymartin (Nov 8, 2018)

That was fast .., did you apply under relatives dependent visa ! ?


----------

